# Cow Killer!



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Called a cow killer because folks say their sting is so painful it could kill a cow (though I doubt it has ever happened).  Another "on the move" capture.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool capture, Dawg. I've also heard them things can put a serious hurting on you. Don't want to find out! What I do know is that they are very hard to kill. As a kid I used to stomp them, and they would just continue on like nothing happened. They also make a noise.

More info here http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/velvet-ants


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 11, 2012)

great close-up Dawg . I see them from time to time ,but I don't  try to see "Eye to Eye" with them !  lol   (Good low perspective )


----------



## Hoss (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice one, wvdawg.

Hoss


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice Dawg!


----------



## carver (Aug 11, 2012)

Shes a beauty Dennis.Fine capture


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome pic.
Never seen one, unbelievable colors.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Shug (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got a buddy that has a new respect for them. After he stomped it he decided to pick it up, thinking that had done him in. Even with me telling him not to. Didn't use his hand for at least a week. I never heard such words


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I like that one better than the other!  How in the world did you slow that quick critter down????


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 12, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Cool capture, Dawg. I've also heard them things can put a serious hurting on you. Don't want to find out! What I do know is that they are very hard to kill. As a kid I used to stomp them, and they would just continue on like nothing happened. They also make a noise.
> 
> More info here http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/velvet-ants



Yea,it's usually a pop when the torch is touched too em...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2012)

rip18 said:


> I think I like that one better than the other!  How in the world did you slow that quick critter down????





I followed one around the pasture the other day for at least 50 yards, with my camera, and never got one shot.


----------



## quinn (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice killer dawg!


----------



## tnorton (Aug 13, 2012)

lol, i did the same, picked one up after stomping it.  never again will i make that mistake.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 13, 2012)

Bad news right there.Smokin shot ,Dawg


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2012)

rip18 said:


> I think I like that one better than the other!  How in the world did you slow that quick critter down????




She didn't slow down at all.  Took a whole lot of shots just to get a couple keepers!  I actually placed her into a small arena for open containment and she just kept going around the edge non-stop.  I'll try to post a pic of the arena in a little while Rip.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks wvdawg!  As many times as I've tried to get a decent shot of one of these bad ladies, I've failed!  You've given me new hope!


----------



## Sling (Aug 17, 2012)

Great shot and man what memories. When I'd visit grandma in Glenloch I'd walk the dirt country roads and seek them out just to flip'em with a stick. Never got stung but only 'cause someone was looking out for me -  I was alone and a long way from the house. THANKS!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 29, 2012)

I haven't seen one of those things since the wife and I left SC over 10 years ago. They are here in NC and as a kid I was told to leave them alone...


----------

